# Eve's litter.



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, never underestimate rats. Separate rooms, cages, etc. just don't always work. 

Just making this thread to track her litter. She's a bad mother, I'm going to get some formula today to make sure they are getting enough, because she makes no effort to feed them, seems like they get her when she's napping, she doesn't put them back in the nest when they fall out or are dragged out, she lets them get stone cold and still ignores them. Gosh she's driving me crazy. 

First count was 13. Lots of hoods and caps by the looks of it. Hopefully she doesn't go killing any and continues to allow them to feed when she's with them.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sorry she's not caring for them. You can't catch a break, can you?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope they can hang on! Must be stressful for you


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

She's being a right butthead. Very unfriendly to me, so it's hard to check on them. But, they all looked fed when I checked. Even the little runty she kept trying to kill. They are all hooded. 
I also see some crinkly whiskers already. 




Whiskers:






The runt making a crazy face:


He's the one she repeatedly allowed to be shunted and left the sack and cord on.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Bunch of cuties! Glad you have all hoods! Albinos are unfortunately harder to place in my experience.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Such cute hooded babies!!!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm glad they're all dark, and hoodies too, if only because it'll be easier to find homes. Some seem a little lighter, so possibly agouti's but I really cannot tell yet, I guess I'll know in a few days.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Seems like we have ten girls, 2 boys, 7 rex, 5 standard. All female rex.




Rex:


Standard:


Girls:


Boys:


And the girl with the best hood.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful. Crazy how all the rexes are girls.

The lighter ones are probably the rexes, rex rats typically have a "lighter" color since they have thinner, curlier fur. If not they're most likely blues from your other thread. They could be agouti though.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Everyone survived and most have homes (if nobody backs out, which they may). Three rex girls (or standards, I can give either to some homes) are not spoken for! For anyone in Hampton roads.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

If that place was anywhere near northern Illinois, I would definitely take those girls off your hands


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

So adorable! I love how they all look the same! Such cuties!! Hope you find good homes for them.


----------

